# Why can't I save to my C: drive



## gib88 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hello,

I have Windows 10 and I would like to save files on my C: drive. I won't let me. It tells me I need elevated permissions to save to the C: drive even though I know I do. The only way I can save a file on the C: drive is if I open the program for the file (say Excel for a .xlsx file) as an administrator, open the file, then save it to the C: drive.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

That's correct, saving to the root of C is frown upon and bad practice. Vista and newer all require elevated permission to do same as saving to the Programs directory. Why do you want to save to the C: drive and not the established and standard data folders under your user account?


----------



## gib88 (Aug 18, 2005)

Because it's my computer, I should be able to save wherever I want. I paid $1,600 for it. I don't want Microsoft to have _any _control over it.

I don't mind people "frowning" upon me... believe me, I don't.

And it's just not true that Vista and newer require elevated permissions to save to the C: drive. My personal computer at home (different from the one I'm having issues with) runs Windows 10 and I've NEVER had an issue saving to the C: drive.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Which folder in the C drive are you saving to please.


----------



## gib88 (Aug 18, 2005)

Just on the C: drive itself.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I take it you mean C:\ ( the root of C: ) I just tested this on my Win 10 Home edition and it require admin rights to save there.

I remember a repair utility that takes ownership of every folder on a drive and gives access to anyone. Found it, it is here : https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/windows-repair-all-in-one/

Here is another tool to specifically give access. http://www.zeus-software.com/downloads/ntfsaccess Although I haven't tried it before.

I once read that there is a physical number limit of files and folders that can be saved to C:\ . If you save everything to C:\ then sooner or later you will run into that limit. Saving files in folders don't have that limit.

It is not a matter of giving MS control over your system. MS Designed the system and they know the security implications of using it in certain ways. Thus they placed security restrictions on things.


----------

